# Welding Hawthorne duralium



## 99 bikes (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello Cabe'rs.

While at a very cool garage sale yesterday that had many tank bikes, cruisers, and hot rod parts I spotted and brought home a Hawthorne duralium frameset. In my enthusiasm I didn't quite look the frame over as closely as I should have and only noticed the broken rear drop when I got home. Bummer but I hope to fix and make it a functional bike once again.

Has anybody had repair work done on these frames, are they weldable? I assume they are 6000 series alloy? I have a friend that is a very competent welder and before I contact him about repair I thought i'd ask the pros for guidance first. I sure hope to proceed on this build.

Thanks!


----------



## 99 bikes (May 14, 2018)

Just a quick update for those with interest.

Welder did a fantastic job, no issues so far.

I will post repair photos when I receive them.

Cheers.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 14, 2018)

It’s good to have friends with skills.


----------



## 99 bikes (May 18, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> It’s good to have friends with skills.




It truly is!

The frame is currently being heat treated and should be back in my hands very soon, I hope today.

I'll post photos and build as it progresses.


----------

